# Anybody have the Magicshine light in the bay area?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Can I borrow it for testing for a week? I'll loan you a Lupine light  

The natives say I have to test these lights alongside the ultra bling lights that brown santa brought me.

thanks,
fc


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

I do have the light and live in Concord. Its a great light. Feel free to email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's my work in progress btw. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/10232009Lights?authkey=Gv1sRgCI6N783hteaEfg#

The new Niterider light is a monster... both in weight and brightness. I think I need to go to Waterdawgggggggggg tonight.

Each square is an LED so there are a total of 8 in this light.


Ahh, my eyes!!

fc


----------



## Big Daddio (Feb 20, 2004)

*Careful...*

You might burn holes into trees with that light


----------



## JustJeff (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got me a magicshine in the mail yesterday...

You can borrow it any time (and I'm not far from you) - just let me know.

That niterider looks like they took 2 magicshine and put them into one housing - must be crazy bright!


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

francois said:


> Here's my work in progress btw.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/10232009Lights?authkey=Gv1sRgCI6N783hteaEfg#
> 
> Ahh, my eyes!!
> ...


Is that ASTROTURF in your yard FC or have you not taught Miguel how to set the height adjustment on the mower?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

let's go daddio and all ye vampires. Nite ride tomorrow. I have enough lights for everyone. 

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> Is that ASTROTURF in your yard FC or have you not taught Miguel how to set the height adjustment on the mower?


Isn't that lawn coool? I love fall since grass just grows. You know that expression 'like watching grass grow?' Well I've been watching it and it's slow. I have to keep the lawn good since this is part of rc track.






Diggler, night ride tomorrow starting from your house at Bear Creek. errrrr....


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

name the time and place, homeboy, and I am in.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

Hijack

You have an email fc

Thanks


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

francois said:


>


Wow!

I don't have a Magicshine, but I've got a Magicjack. I could give you a call and you could review it. It only seems to work about 50% of the time I need to use it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm getting JustJeff's light asap so thank you everyone. Magicshine or Geoman is sending me one too later. So thanks to all who've volunteered to help.

fc


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

JustJeff said:


> I just got me a magicshine in the mail yesterday...
> 
> You can borrow it any time (and I'm not far from you) - just let me know.
> 
> That niterider looks like they took 2 magicshine and put them into one housing - must be crazy bright!


Me too two. I just got 2 complete setups in the mail, I'm game for a ride (but I'm slow). I'm near you Francis, PM me if interested.

Hoping to do a night ride soon...


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

So where's the ride?

Probably too far south for me on a weeknight, but I can dream.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I just wanted to mention:

Do not night ride in any Midpen trail this week or next.

It is illegal of course. But I talked to a couple of rangers and they said they give out a couple night ride tickets right after the Daylight savings time change from 6-9 pm.


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

not illegal in Coe! :thumbsup:



francois said:


> I just wanted to mention:
> 
> Do not night ride in any Midpen trail this week or next.
> 
> It is illegal of course. But I talked to a couple of rangers and they said they give out a couple night ride tickets right after the Daylight savings time change from 6-9 pm.


----------



## AndrewJL (Mar 6, 2009)

mine just came last Friday im still looking for places to ride at night (santa cruz) but I plan on using it for commuting to work as well


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

The beam patterns I posted are directly comparable to my old stuff here:
http://www.mtbr.com/beamcomparisoncrx.aspx

fc


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

i received my MS set monday. gonna test them wednesday nite ! i was happy w/ my niteflux + stella combo. but more is better


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Hurry Francois! I was just about to buy the MagicShine and it'd be great to get your opinon and beam shots


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What's the deal with this Magicshine? Everybody's doing it in the new economy? Justjeff is dropping a set off at my house tonight and I can do my measurements. Science!

Ride tomorrow is at Waterdog Ralston entrance at 5:30pm. It is not officially legal there. But that's where we all go. Give me a pm if you want the lowdown.

fc


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

get that magicshine light pattern up! 

i want to see what that thing looks like before i drop coin


----------



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

Remember to fill us in on your test results! It just might motivate me to buy a light with my cheap budget.


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

Bike and gear loaded, (archaic Halogen and HID) lights charging. :thumbsup: 

Any idea on route? Pavers in the dark anyone? :devil: 

I may be a little late, coming from Milpitas. Maybe if I bring lunch and work while I eat I can get out by 4:30 and have a chance of making it. :idea:


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey fc, you see what we're riding tonight? You should bring your ultra bright light out and join us.

Justin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

SJensen said:


> get that magicshine light pattern up!
> 
> i want to see what that thing looks like before i drop coin


They have been posted around here somewhere.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Tsimbu, that's awesome I'll wait for you. We'll set you up with some lights.

Jeng, next week! It just so happens that Wednesdays I work from the office near Oracle in Redwood City. I'll switch it around next week.

fc


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

MagicShine Beam Shot thread ...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=554139


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

I was going to try to make this but crawling up 101 in 5pm traffic is kind of a no go. theres another secret ride further south? or maybe tsimbu wants to carpool?


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

francois said:


> Isn't that lawn coool? I love fall since grass just grows. You know that expression 'like watching grass grow?' Well I've been watching it and it's slow. I have to keep the lawn good since this is part of rc track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grass- it's so foreign to me now. i'm headed out on a night ride too. i'll try to post up some pics of the desert sunset. have fun tonight.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Rox and Tsimbu... let's make it 6pm. If we get there earlier, we'll use the time to set up lights.

I got the magicshine!! It's a gamebreaker. 44 lux on my meter. My lux is explained here I think:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/lights-shootout-introduction/

fc


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

So I take it that 44 lux is good? What is the highest you've seen? The magicshine is the only light I have owned and have nothing to compare it too. Seems pretty bright as I had a lot of fun last night in Lime Ridge.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mmanuel09 said:


> So I take it that 44 lux is good? What is the highest you've seen? The magicshine is the only light I have owned and have nothing to compare it too. Seems pretty bright as I had a lot of fun last night in Lime Ridge.


Yes, it's good. Some other data is here:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/lights-shootout-light-meter-measurements/

The photo above of the Niterider measured 82 lux.

It's a lot like the Lupine Tesla at 51 Lux. But Magicshine is definitely exagerrating by saying 900 lumens. It's more like a 700 lumen light at a great price.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/lupine-tesla-4/

fc


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

What niterider model is that?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Nelson34 said:


> What niterider model is that?


Niterider Pro 1200 - $650


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wow, just wow!

Thank to Travis, Kyle, Aaron, Alan for the ride.


----------



## Pimp-Al (Nov 30, 2007)

Fun ride, good company, nice pics! Let's do it again.


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

nice pics, great ride too. and no making fun of my spoke protector.


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

it looks so cold there. what are those things covering your arms and legs?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

We're gonna do this regular. Every Wednesday now. Get on the trail by 6pm will be the schedule. I'll always have extra lights for others.

Rox, you may have the spoke protector but you do have the fancy new gymkana car. So that is a wash. I need to test drive your car like this btw. 




Diggler, where was that trail network you used to Take On Me around these parts? Was it here? 




The Magicshine checks out btw. Good light. The Niterider 1200 is a new paradigm light. It works better by itself. No helmet light is better. It is soooo bright and even that anything else is just distracting. Night is day with this crew.

fc


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Francis,

Remember when I asked about the green backlit button and if it changes color to indicate batter level? It does! 

From the feature list. (growing low - ha ha ha - I love Engrish)

"The lighted push-button on/off switch glows green through the first 3/4 of the battery's charge and switches to red to warn that the battery is growing low."


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't wait for the NR 1200 pics! I'll sell all my lights for that one.

thanks,

-Sp



francois said:


> We're gonna do this regular. Every Wednesday now. Get on the trail by 6pm will be the schedule. I'll always have extra lights for others.
> 
> The Magicshine checks out btw. Good light. The Niterider 1200 is a new paradigm light. It works better by itself. No helmet light is better. It is soooo bright and even that anything else is just distracting. Night is day with this crew.
> 
> fc


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

The NR light that Francis lent me was good for a helmet light but had a bit of a narrow beam for handlebar use. The spot from the handlebar moving around out of sync with my helmet light was distracting.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

SinglePivot said:


> Can't wait for the NR 1200 pics! I'll sell all my lights for that one.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> -Sp


Y'all get a sneak peak right here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/fcebedo/10232009Lights?authkey=Gv1sRgCI6N783hteaEfg#

fc


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

Francois-thanks for model on that light-I've never gone night riding and sounds like fun-may need to save up for that NR though-hope I can join your crew one night-sounds like fun


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

Ah Ha- such a great video. 

access it right across hallmark from that small lot on lake rd. climbs up the ditch trail and you end up on top.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Nelson34 said:


> Francois-thanks for model on that light-I've never gone night riding and sounds like fun-may need to save up for that NR though-hope I can join your crew one night-sounds like fun


Yeah, we're going to be regular at Waterdog. That ride we did was organized purely on this thread. No emails. People just showed up.

The key to night riding specially when new is go to a familiar place. Go somewhere that you've ridden many times in the daylight and where you feel confident and comfortable.

- have more light than you need, specially in groups where others have bright lights
- dress warm in layers
- remember that animals that you see and hear are always 5x smaller than your imagination
- don't be the last guy if there's predators 

fc


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool something to look forward to during the week. 

- last guy means getting lost too...


----------



## tsimbu (Jan 25, 2005)

francois said:


> - don't be the last guy if there's predators


Translation = Ride with Tsimbu :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here is Magicshine.



The harsh part is that this Chinese company copied a german light called Lupine Tesla. Every feature is the same. They use the same LED emitter too which is the Seoul P7. The Lupine Tesla is on the left.


But it is a good light. The price is crazy!


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

So I take it the Moonshine is a good light to get? 2 of them for night riding? Also how do we know if the ride is going on or not? does it still go if it rains? And what time? 6? thanks


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

And of course the king of self contained bling is the Exposure USA Diablo. It has the same P7 emitter too but is only 100 grams. 


The mounting system is just too cool. And you get to wear it around your neck too with included necklace.


Beam pattern.


----------



## lamdman1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/d9GCDTft9-JJi20wQlv3Sw?feat=embedwebsite]

From 2009 oct nite riding
[/URL]

passed by the dawg but ended riding elsewhere. see ya next time around


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Nelson34 said:


> So I take it the Moonshine is a good light to get? 2 of them for night riding? Also how do we know if the ride is going on or not? does it still go if it rains? And what time? 6? thanks


Moonshine makes you go blind, Magicshine lets you see in the dark


----------



## kpd (Jan 19, 2008)

Really glad to see prices coming down on high-output lights. I'm a little worried about longevity, but at that price I will probably bite.

I'm definitely interested in a Wednesday evening 'dog ride.


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

It was Thursday-moonshine sounded good


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Nelson34 said:


> It was Thursday-moonshine sounded good


Ahh, I didn't know Thursday were moonshine days. Now I know for next time


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

francois said:


> The harsh part is that this Chinese company copied a german light called Lupine Tesla. Every feature is the same. They use the same LED emitter too which is the Seoul P7. The Lupine Tesla is on the left.


They probably didn't copy per se, they are probably the mfr for the Lupine light. They run the Lupines during the day, and run their Magicshines at night on the same assembly line. It's been known to happen with Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## Nelson34 (Apr 21, 2009)

Was riding home from a quick bike ride and saw this guy blinding everyone on the Los Gatos Trail....I caught up to him and he said it was A MagicShine and was trying it out...man they are bright! I followed him home most of the way!


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I just ordered a Magicshine, too good of a deal to pass on. I cant wait the 3-4 days. It should blind everyone on my 28 mile ride home from work on the Sac bike trail and be proper for training and endurance racing.


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

*Walmart culture*

The interesting question is, what's going to happen to all the high dollar lights and the companies that make them, given this serious undercut.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Durability of the really inexpensive lights is the question. So far so good, but we only have about two months out there, and a few failures reported in the Lights forum. Yes, if they only last a year, at the price, so what? Buy another one, they will be brighter and cheaper.

When your lights go dead and you are 15 miles from home, do you carry a "walk out" light, if not, will you buy another cheap one? If you are in a 24 hour race and your light dies at 11pm, will you buy another cheap one? This may not happen, but it might. When did we loose the appreciation of quality in the US of A? Do all you guys drive Yugos and ride Huffy bikes?

Just axein'..............


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Given the fact that they are 90 odd dollars shipped and offer almost the same qualities as lights that are 4-5 times more expensive, why wouldnt you take a chance on them? I have had many expensive supposedly high quality lights and they all have been finicky after a year of use and lead me to shop for new ones because they stop working reliably. What is wrong with making your dollar go a little farther? I assume that Slocus drives only vehicles from the big 3, buys american made TVs and electronic equipment and buys only boutique american made frames and components. I would love to say that I only buy american made stuff, but a lot of the time the quality isn't there or is so outrageously priced that only the elite can afford it. A $90 gamble is worth if they work half as well as my other lights when working properly.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

darth tracer said:


> I assume that Slocus drives only vehicles from the big 3, buys american made TVs and electronic equipment and buys only boutique american made frames and components.


Nope, health problems with no insurance wiped me out four years back. My life is cheap jobs, public transportation, commuting, no TV, cheap internet, cheap 29er bikes. I love to ride. My night vision is bad, worried about my lights failing out there. Devils's advocate....... :devil:

In the same posts I see cheap lights, carbon frames, BMW cars, just have to wonder about the choices, and why.


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

not trying to be a troll or beat up on you Slocus, but if it is cheaper and works just as well, why not try it for a minimal investment. I use my lights a lot. commuting, training, and fun rides. Life with a small child and a career requires lots of night riding, I'm just trying to get bang for my buck. BTW I love your posts on all the SLO riding, I love riding down there.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

darth tracer said:


> not trying to be a troll or beat up on you Slocus, but if it is cheaper and works just as well, why not try it for a minimal investment. I use my lights a lot. commuting, training, and fun rides. Life with a small child and a career requires lots of night riding, I'm just trying to get bang for my buck. BTW I love your posts on all the SLO riding, I love riding down there.


Yup. Understand tight money. I followed the Magicshine too, and almost bought a couple, they were out of stock. After seeing some failures, I bought some other less expensive NR lights; I ride alone at night mostly, and the idea of a light failing was of concern. I just worry about the durability and longevity of the really cheap lights. We have become such a disposable culture that I wonder how low we can go on price and quality. I did not intend to say do not buy it, they were open ended questions about if the lights will last and be worth even the ridiculously low price or ultimately a bad value. I may still buy one or two and sell what I have since they are not as bright as I would like. Tough questions, tough decision, tight money.


----------



## correllaaron (Jul 6, 2008)

Pimp-Al said:


> Fun ride, good company, nice pics! Let's do it again.


When and where do you guys ride? I would like to join if I could! PM me if the invite is open!

Thanks,
Aaron


----------

